# Ant mit Eclipse



## Kaffetrinker (11. Mrz 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne in Eclipse den Quellcode meines Projects per Ant kompilieren und ausführen.
Ich haber allerdings Probleme mit der Ausführung.

In dem Eclipse-Projekt gibt es ein Package "TestAnt". Darin möchte ich die Klasse
"Start.java" kompilieren und ausführen.

So sieht bis jetzt mein Ant-File aus:


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<project name="AntTest">
	
	<property name="src.dir" location="src" />
	<property name="bin.dir" location="bin" />
	
	<target name="TestAnt">
		<javac 
			srcdir="${src.dir}\TestAnt" 
			destdir="${bin.dir}\TestAnt" 
			fork="true" >
		</javac>


	</target>

</project>
```

Das Kompilieren klappt damit auch fehlerlos, allerdings weiß ich nicht,
wie ich jetzt ein "run" ausführe.
Ich habe schon nach </javac> damit herumprobiert:


```
<java classname="Start">
         <classpath>
           <pathelement location=???/>
           <pathelement path=???/>
         </classpath>
       </java>
```

Er findet immer die Klasse nicht. Es liegt also am Classpath.
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wie man ihm das über Ant beibringt.
Kann ja nicht so schwer sein, aber ich suche jetzt schon seit 3 Stunden
und es klappt nicht.


----------



## Foermchen82 (11. Mrz 2010)

Lass dir doch mal das AntSkript generieren von Eclipse und spiel damit rum.


----------



## Kaffetrinker (11. Mrz 2010)

Wie mache ich das? 
Ich weiß nur, wie ich ein Ant-Script erstelle, dass mir ein jar erzeugt. Davon habe ich aber nichts.


----------



## Foermchen82 (11. Mrz 2010)

javac ist der Compiler.
Ausführen tust du es mit java oder javaw. Schau mal danach


----------



## Kaffetrinker (12. Mrz 2010)

Richtig, javac ist der Compiler. Das Kompilieren funktioniert ja auch, wie ich oben geschrieben habe.
Nur das Ausführen mit java nicht, weil ich nicht weiß, wie und was
ich bei ant für den Classpath angeben muss.


----------



## adalse0 (2. Apr 2010)

Falls du es nicht sowieso schon rausgefunden hast:

[XML]
<java classname="TestAnt.Start">
         <classpath>
           <pathelement location="bin"/>
         </classpath>
</java>
[/XML]

Du musst a) dein bin Verzeichnis zum Klassenpfad hinzufuegen und b) den Fully Qualified Name deiner Klasse, sprich mit Package vorne dran.


----------

